# See ya Daunte!



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/14096504.htm

Finally put this to bed!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

A 2nd round pick vs. paying 6M for a questionable disgruntled QB... I'll take the 2nd round pick too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shu....right....I think it is for 2007.

Plus their Cap space just went up another 3.5 mil or so.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

They should have waited until he was back and able to play, kept him at backup and if needed use him, either due to injury or lack of perfomance by Brad Johnson. They traded him next year in the off-season.

They Got robbed by only getting a 2nd round pick for him.
He is a franchise quarterback and a 3 time pro bowl pick

Spoiler92


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Franchise QB uke: , 3 time MVP uke: 
AND
a POS!!!!
uke:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Spoiler is right, the Vikes got robbed and gave him away. Everyone forgets two years ago when he was super.

My brother is a big dolphin fan and is laughing all the way to the playoffs.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dwshunt said:


> Spoiler is right, the Vikes got robbed and gave him away. Everyone forgets two years ago when he was super.
> 
> My brother is a big dolphin fan and is laughing all the way to the playoffs.


Minnesota never has been able to make a good trade... when will they learn? How quickly they forget about Herschel when they have new owners


----------

